# Could you pass a citizenship test?



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2013)

I saw this on another forum, and enjoyed taking the multiple choice test.
I thought it was fun.
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...-you-had-to-earn-american-citizenship/309398/

I passed with a 44...


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Do I get free health insurance if I pass?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2013)

I passed but barely - 33 points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Do I get free health insurance if I pass?



You get an EBT card too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2013)

47

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't looked at the test but since I am not a US Citizen I doubt I could pass any kind of sham test about "citizenship" that might be getting passed around. I fly my state flag above the US flag, because the US flag is not found on my property. It belongs in DC and its territories only and Texas isn't one of them as far as I'm concerned, so why fly that tyrannical rag in my state? If your son or daughter is "fighting the enemy" abroad please do not take offense. Stuff happens, it did to me also but they are NOT "protecting our freedoms". They are making money for the a$$holes who rob us daily through BS taxes and "health plans" who obey the dictates of corporations that give them money under the table through things like "Fundrasing Committees" that they literally get to take with them when they retire or when rarely, they are voted out of office. Don't get me started. 

I guess my answer is yes after all, I would pass any real citizenship test by any sane person's standards because I understand the constitution of the US of A, the constitution of Texas, and my rights and more importantly my responsibilities to my family and local community. And I always do my best to uphold them, and to even help foreigners and illegal aliens as part of humanity when I can whether I think they deserve it or not. 

What was the question? Yes, I am a good citizen dammit. That's my story and I am sticking to it no matter what those a$$holes you all keep voting for might say otherwise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 4, 2013)

50

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

SWEET! Ribeyes for everybody!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2013)

Well after serving in two branches of the military I am an American citizen. Do I believe that we are headed downhill? YES. Do I believe that our country is made up of a bunch of idiot money hungry politicians? Do I believe that illegals should become citizens ? Well my great great grandparents came to America 100 years ago from Germany and Italy. 
Do I love this country no matter what kind of country it's becoming? A liberal minded mentality that has forgotten God. YES I do because I was blessed not to be born in North Korea or China. 
God bless our American troops. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 4, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Well, as a Canadian, let's just say, that I won't be a citizen in your country any time soon. Squeaked in with a 20 and I will have to write the exam in another year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

44 Where's my card?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ha! Get in line....there's only a million lackeys in front of you.... :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

Couldn't stand it I had to see what the buzz wuz. 62 ... they said I could be a citizen. Isn't that special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was under the impression that if you were not a citizen you could not vote- or if you just got here last year and could vote you sure got dinged on that question.......


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

Anytime you fill out a government form they ask you if you're a US Citizen. I used to answer yes but I started answering no when I quit voting. Even when I renewed my driver's license the question was there and I answered no and penciled in "state citizen only". My license was renewed without a hitch. Supposedly if they tell you what you are, that's subjugation. If they ask you what you are and *you* tell *them*, that's a vestige of freedom. Who knows. It's my way of peacefully protesting the arrogance and lawlessness of the federal government. I still pay the federal extortion just like everyone else so I assume they consider me one of their US Citizen slaves no matter what I say or don't say and just mark me down as one of the first to round up when the day comes. But I have a plan for that too. You see, I have these 5 bottles of helium and 1000 balloons . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Heh heh...It would be nice if Connecticut wasn't such a anti constitution state. Yet their slogon is the Constitution State. That's an oxy moron if I ever did see one.
I used to be proud to say I was from CT...not anymore. Kevin....you guys in The Great State of Texas have it good. I wouldn't mind livin there. Somewhere near the mountains up in the nothern part of it....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't think we have any mountain ranges in the northern part of the state. Pretty they are all out west in the big bend and el paso areas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I don't think we have any mountain ranges in the northern part of the state. Pretty they are all out west in the big bend and el paso areas.




Personally I would debate whether Texas really had mountains at all. But I guess it depends on your perspective. All of you remember Mt st, Helens and the devastation of having all that water melting fast. St. helens had 2% of the water that this little guy has stored!!!!



 

Mt Raineer- kinda does not even look real- going west from where I live on a clear day you can see it sticking up 150 miles away...........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

I was pretty sure we were going to get something like that from Mike. According to your logic Mike, there are no mountains in Wash state either. *Check this list of tallest mountains out.* Here's 109 tallest mountains and none are in Washington. You just have hills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hmmm....I do remember that lil fiasco. I would rather not be next to a volcano.. don't care how long it's been sleeping.
:)


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I was pretty sure we were going to get something like that from Mike.




You know me all too well- ya gotta admit -it is amazing. The water you see is sea level. If you ever get the chance the great volcanoes in the NW are something to see. Raineer the tallest pops right up out of the ocean. There is a pass over the backside Chinook pass that puts the Mt. right in your face on a clear day- pass is closed most of the year.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2013)

The buildings you see there are built on what they call Lahars - Raineer has cracks through it and hot sulfuric water seeps in cracks- in time the rock weakens and then there is an earthquake and off comes a giant part of the mt- in a race to the ocean. Tacoma is built on lahar. The schools have drills just in case. Pretty interesting read. There was a guy here with a cedar that was dug up from one of the slides.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 5, 2013)

52 

But, only because I made a point of teaching myself history. If I were going on what we were taught in school, I would probably be in the 20's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I was pretty sure we were going to get something like that from Mike. According to your logic Mike, there are no mountains in Wash state either. *Check this list of tallest mountains out.* Here's 109 tallest mountains and none are in Washington. You just have hills.



*Guadalupe Peak: Highest Mountain in Texas 8700 ft- taller mt there then I thought.*
*When you look up at this- no doubt It is a mt. How the hell did I get the bold text.*


----------



## BarbS (Dec 6, 2013)

I scored 49. If I'd just logged one more protest point I'd be a citizen 'with Distinction!' But I was afraid the test was being tracked and I didn't want to be listed as an activist protester, heh heh. My name already has me flagged on several lists, I'm sure (married name Siddiqui) and my Facebook page.. well, I've lost a lot of 'friends' before the last election, ranting my redneck views. And Geeze, Kevin, nothing like going political ballistic on this thread, huh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2013)

59. Guess I pass... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2013)

38... I've got some reading to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 6, 2013)

Surely I'm not the only member on the forum who took the citizenship test for real?

Anyway, it was nowhere near as demanding as this questionnaire (I aced that one, only got 46 on this.) At the time I took the test, they were in the process of updating the test to make it a bit more relevant (dropping, for example, the question "how many colors are there in the American flag?" and adding some about the process of how laws are enacted, the branches of government, etc.) and I was one of the "test testers" -- they needed to try out the new questions for clarity and such.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2013)

I was almost ashamed to post my score of 62. Y'all are making me feel smart and that's dangerous. Somebody needs to make a real showing here . . . .


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I was almost ashamed to post my score of 62. Y'all are making me feel smart and that's dangerous. Somebody needs to make a real showing here . . . .




Hang on a second here!!! If you're real smart because you got a score of 62, I guess my puny score of 20 makes me..................................um..........................well.............................Canadian!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BarbS (Dec 8, 2013)

Ah, don't fret, everyone. A high score is given for military service. My George scored 60, and without credit for his military career, we'd have been even! Not that he doesn't deserve the kudos...


----------



## Tclem (Dec 8, 2013)

55 worse than I thought but I finally took the test. 
Tony


----------

